# New Hyatt in Miami?



## richardm (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.gotimeshare.org/timeshare-news/00701-new-hyatt-timeshare-resort-hyatt-miami-blue

I saw this article on the RDO site, but didn't find anything on on Hyatt VO.. 


"Hyatt Miami at The Blue also offers condo hotel residences. These will be marketed to individual buyers, who will be able to place their units in a voluntary hotel rental program. Condo owners who enter the rental program will also have the option to participate in the Hyatt Vacation Club. Hyatt Vacation Club provides its members with vacation ownership opportunities where they can exchange their time among 15 Hyatt Vacation and Residence Clubs or at properties within Interval International, a third party exchange company with more than 2,200 resorts worldwide."


----------



## bdh (Apr 15, 2010)

richardm said:


> http://www.gotimeshare.org/timeshare-news/00701-new-hyatt-timeshare-resort-hyatt-miami-blue
> 
> I saw this article on the RDO site, but didn't find anything on on Hyatt VO..
> 
> ...



The Blue has 240 total units – 215 are straight hotel rooms available to the public on a nightly basis – the remaining 25 units are condos that are privately owned.  

Sounds like it’s a "one way street" right now - the condo owners at The Blue can put their unit into a rental program and may participate in the HVC program - but a HVC member can not exchange into The Blue.  But it may develop into a full reciprocal exchange as time goes by.


----------

